# Recommend Me



## bmroyer (Jul 27, 2006)

I like reading about the older days like in "Where the Red Fern Grows" and "Tom Sawyer" so if you know of any books that are good that deals with the old days, setting in the country, please lead me to it!


----------



## strangedaze (Jul 27, 2006)

Huck Finn by Twain. and even though i didnt like it, others did - Painted House by John Grisham.


----------



## Stewart (Jul 27, 2006)

A number of John Steinbeck titles, of course.

Also, _God's Little Acre_ and _Tobacco Road_ by Erskine Caldwell.


----------



## strangedaze (Jul 27, 2006)

Steiny is a good one. Maybe Sinclair Ross?


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Jul 28, 2006)

I love Jane Austen, though I think it is a certain taste where you either like it or don't.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 28, 2006)

Read Jack London's short stories. Many of them deal very deeply with American culture in the first few decades of the 20th century. Good stuff.


----------



## PamHKyle (Sep 17, 2006)

Louisa May Alcott
(don't shoot me for suggesting, okay? lol)


----------

